# Route: Nice to Ancona



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good touring route from say Nice to Ancona, mainly using normal roads other than autostrade? I know about ViaMichelin but I was hoping for members' personal recommendations.

Cheers,

Mike


----------

